# NXT Worlds Collide 2022 Discussion Thread



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562247417398849537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562264980497780739


----------



## Jbardo37

Bron and Bate has big potential.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

A little disappointed that Blair and Meiko won't be getting their 3rd rematch 1 on 1 as their talent levels are far above Mandy's in ring, but Mandy proved at Stand & Deliver that she can go in a multiple opponent match, so this should still be a fantastic match, I have high hopes for this. Blair Davenport would benefit by winning this match, and is the only real sensible choice here going forward. I can't wait to see this. A damn near perfect send off for NXT UK.


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of hope we get to see Bron play more of a heel here given the size disparity. Bron so far in his NXT run has told a similar story in his matches of the babyface fighting from underneath. I'd like to see something a bit different here given the circumstance.

The Women's 3 Way is unpredictable. Rooting for Blair to sneak away with the Titles.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I don't think George Costanzo is going to like this PPV.


----------



## baddass 6969

I see a Fatal Four Way Tag Unifiction match taking place between Preety Deadly vs Brooks and Jensen vs Creed Brothers vs Gallus 

Thats only three matches, what else do you see getting added to the card?? 

Theirs no mid card N.X.T. U.K. Title, maybe Carmelo defends against someone?? 

Also, how about a battle royal , with the winner getting a title shot down the line??


----------



## TD Stinger

Ricochet/Carmelo, while out of nowhere, does add some more shine to this card which it probably needed.


----------



## toontownman

Full card?

Title Unification Match — NXT Champion Bron Breakker vs. NXT UK Champion Tyler Bate 
Title Unification Match — NXT Women's Champion Mandy Rose vs. NXT UK Women's Champion Meiko Satomura vs. Blair Davenport 
Title Unification Match – NXT Tag Team Champions The Creed Brothers vs. NXT UK Tag Team Champions Josh Briggs & Brooks Jensen vs. Pretty Deadly vs. Gallus
NXT Women's Tag Team Titles — Kayden Carter & Katana Chance (c) vs. Nikki A.S.H. & Doudrop 
NXT North American Title – Carmelo Hayes (c) vs. Ricochet Best
Best Of Three Rounds Match: Nathan Frazer vs. Axiom


----------



## Weimer16

I haven't watched NXT in a long time, but I'll give this a shot. Seems like a good card.


----------



## Jersey

Riccochet vs carmelo would probably be MOTN but I do see Mandy winning.


----------



## TD Stinger

toontownman said:


> Full card?
> 
> Title Unification Match — NXT Champion Bron Breakker vs. NXT UK Champion Tyler Bate
> Title Unification Match — NXT Women's Champion Mandy Rose vs. NXT UK Women's Champion Meiko Satomura vs. Blair Davenport
> Title Unification Match – NXT Tag Team Champions The Creed Brothers vs. NXT UK Tag Team Champions Josh Briggs & Brooks Jensen vs. Pretty Deadly vs. Gallus
> NXT Women's Tag Team Titles — Kayden Carter & Katana Chance (c) vs. Nikki A.S.H. & Doudrop
> NXT North American Title – Carmelo Hayes (c) vs. Ricochet Best
> Best Of Three Rounds Match: Nathan Frazer vs. Axiom


Is the Axiom vs. Frazier match on the card? I know they kind of set up something on NXT this past week but I haven't seen any graphic for Worlds Collide with them on it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

It's Blairs time now, everything has built up to this. Hopefully they'll go with the flow on this one. Time for Mandy to go to SD and Meiko to return home.

The tag titles changing hands could be fun if Piper and Cross show up.

Breakker winning makes sense.

Hopefully this will be better than the Castle was.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566458603124543495


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Interceptor88

Didn't Axiom say he was going to have a best of 3 match with that NXT UK guy at World's Collide? Seems like it isn't the case.


----------



## toontownman

Supposed be a best of 3 series of round matched. Rumored the first of the 3 will be today. Is there a pre show? Guess it's an option If there is time but easy to cut if not.


----------



## ThirdMan

Weird. The kickoff isn't airing on the WWE Network in Canada (at least on Telus). It's showing that HEAVEN documentary, about that young amateur wrestler, narrated by Beth Phoenix. The kickoff is on YouTube, though.

ETA: Actually, on YT, they're running the same hype ad over and over again.

ETA: OK, it's sorted now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566511877370306563

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566511877370306563
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know they're developmental and all, but they really need to put some money aside for parking lot security.


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566511877370306563
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My God, the Parking Lot curse goes overseas.


----------



## thorwold

I cannot believe they couldn't be bothered to get out of this building even for this event.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus Hayes and Ricochet flow so perfectly together, everything looks fucking seamless.


----------



## sailord

Really fun match so far


----------



## Jersey

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus Hayes and Ricochet flow so perfectly together, everything looks fucking seamless.


Yeah I’m surprised, didn’t expect that.


----------



## RapShepard

Flips the motion picture


----------



## Good Bunny

FLIP PY SHIT

FLIP PY SHIT

FLIP PY SHIT


----------



## Stellar

Really enjoying this match.... OH SHIT, crash in to each other in the air.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Kicking off with this match for the sole purpose of triggering 70% of the geezers in this forum. And I'll be here enjoying this match.


----------



## Jersey

Gravity forgot both of them😆🤣


----------



## toontownman

Ok. Sweet visual.


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Flips the motion picture


Is it really an issue? they're high flyers, thats their style, wrestling can have technical matches, brawling matches and high flying.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> Is it really an issue? they're high flyers, thats their style, wrestling can have technical matches, brawling matches and high flying.


Exactly. When that type or any type is the entire card then it's a problem. You need balance and a good mix.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i love that suplex into a cutter Hayes does, its so simple yet so unique.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Is it really an issue? they're high flyers, thats their style, wrestling can have technical matches, brawling matches and high flying.


The match is fun, but they're not immune from catching jokes on being flippy


----------



## shadow_spinner

This is great


----------



## toontownman

Much like NXT UK, I hate they are still doing special events/ppvs in the performance centre. Just completely takes away an extra level of interest and prestige. Even just an effort to build a different set or look.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit what a fucking match!


----------



## thorwold

What a match! Million miles an hour without ever looking sloppy, hard-hitting to go with all the flying, and a great ending that puts a bow on the story of the match beautifully.


----------



## sailord

Really good match


----------



## Good Bunny

Ricochet gained a burst of energy to run the top rope, after all that punishment he took


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Much like NXT UK, I hate they are still doing special events/ppvs in the performance centre. Just completely takes away an extra level of interest and prestige. Even just an effort to build a different set or look.


Well, they tested how NXT 2.0's PLEs would perform, attendance-wise, in front of an arena crowd on Mania weekend, and I gather it didn't meet expectations, so they're sticking with this format for now.


----------



## toontownman

Some firts class eccentric selling too. Everything was crisp and beautiful. Great stuff.


----------



## sailord

Watch the women tag match go next


----------



## SAMCRO

thorwold said:


> What a match! Million miles an hour without ever looking sloppy, hard-hitting to go with all the flying, and a great ending that puts a bow on the story of the match beautifully.


Exactly what i was thinking, they was moving like fucking jets and never fucked up once, that was something to see, everything looked smooth as fuck.


----------



## Tobiyama

I am a big believer in Carmelo Hayes. When he calls himself the A champion of NXT, I don't find it heelish at all.


----------



## the_hound

meltzer will give this 4.5 stars as its not in the Tokyo dome, it's not a bucks, omega match


----------



## Jersey

Good Bunny said:


> Ricochet gained a burst of energy to run the top rope, after all that punishment he took


Cut it out😆😂🤣


----------



## SAMCRO

Hayes has to win the NXT title from Bron imo, dude is easily the best wrestler on the roster right now in NXT, he should be draped in gold.


----------



## toontownman

ThirdMan said:


> Well, they tested how NXT 2.0's PLEs would perform, attendance-wise, in front of an arena crowd on Mania weekend, and I gather it didn't meet expectations, so they're sticking with this format for now.


I was going to say maybe the demand for tickets might not be as high as in the past but I thought back and remebered the mania event. I thought crowd wise that went OK considering it was Mania the same day and other events. They certainly save a ton doing it at the PC.


----------



## Jersey

RapShepard said:


> Flips the motion picture


🙄🙄🙄


----------



## ThirdMan

These two went 100 MPH, and it was very fun, as expected. And as someone else here noted, these types of matches are fine as long as the whole card doesn't consist of them (as in, there's some measure of stylistic variety from match-to-match).


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This Quincy kid comes across as mentally challenged. Is that the aim?


----------



## sailord

I can't believe they still don't have security at the nxt parking lot


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Hahaha the NXT parking lot strikes again! The most dangerous place in wrestling.


----------



## toontownman

Roddy is dead!


----------



## thorwold

toontownman said:


> Some firts class eccentric selling too. Everything was crisp and beautiful. Great stuff.


Ricochet's sell of the codebreaker thing was glorious


----------



## SAMCRO

Quincy Jones aint ever gonna be anything, just a big goofy overweight dude, and not the imposing type of overweight like a Bigelow or anything, he just looks like a big fat guy and now he's got a cringe career killing gimmick.


----------



## toontownman

Smiley did it.


----------



## ThirdMan

shadow_spinner said:


> Kicking off with this match for the sole purpose of triggering 70% of the geezers in this forum. And I'll be here enjoying this match.


And now said "geezers" will probably be further triggered by the metrosexual tag team currently on the screen.


----------



## the_hound

robert rude did it


----------



## SAMCRO

Fallon Henley lowkey one of the sexiest on NXT


----------



## thorwold

I realize the parking lot thing probably guarantees them getting screwed at the finish, but... How can The Creeds not win this match? They're so ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## thorwold

SAMCRO said:


> Fallon Henley lowkey one of the sexiest on NXT


Lowkey?


----------



## thorwold

Holy shit, that fall off the top rope was almost very ugly.


----------



## kazarn

No clue why Carmelo is still in NXT, this guy is ridiculously good. Huge star in the making.


----------



## ThirdMan

I don't care too much about any of these teams, but at least they're working a quick, chaotic pace.


----------



## SAMCRO

thorwold said:


> Lowkey?


Should say is one of the most underrated sexiest, cause she gets overshadowed by Toxic Attraction and no one ever talks about how fine Fallon is.


----------



## toontownman

Julius Creed > Bron


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh for fucks sake seriously? The Creeds are easily the best team on NXT and you cut their reign this short for Pretty Deadly?

They better be getting called up, otherwise i don't get this decision at all.


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Julius Creed > Bron


Bron's got a better look, but in-ring? Maybe.


----------



## december_blue

Glad to see Pretty Deadly get the titles.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> Oh for fucks sake seriously? The Creeds are easily the best team on NXT and you cut their reign this short for Pretty Deadly?
> 
> They better be getting called up, otherwise i don't get this decision at all.


Creeds implosion is going to be its own story. Still surprised PD won, not Gallus.

YES BOY!!


----------



## sailord

I guess the Creed Brothers suspected the wrong person


----------



## SAMCRO

Wonder how long till Bobby Fish returns to align with Roderick?


----------



## thorwold

SAMCRO said:


> Wonder how long till Bobby Fish returns to align with Roderick?


Roddy wanted out at one point. I wonder if he still does.


----------



## Tobiyama

The outcome made me think of Gable Steveson tbh with you.


----------



## SAMCRO

thorwold said:


> Roddy wanted out at one point. I wonder if he still does.


He wanted out back when Vince was still there, he knew he never stood a chance with Vince, now that Triple H is running things i'd say he's sticking around.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> Wonder how long till Bobby Fish returns to align with Roderick?


Was wondering if that is where they would go but Strong is legit injured hence the story write out. Not supposed to be out long though. Roddy is the odd one out in Diamond mine in general though imo.


----------



## ThirdMan

"Electra was doing great on the docks"? Whaaaa?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Tony D'Angelo is so absurdly entertaining


----------



## Tobiyama

Pretty Deadly are underrated. And now HHH has another credible future team for his main roster.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I haven't watched any 2.0 since the Last Takeover, but Tony's gimmick is hilarious. Pretty Deadly are cool too.


----------



## Araragi

Put some respect on my name makes me cringe every time, I wish I could never hear someone say that ever again.


----------



## december_blue

Meiko win to write Mandy off from NXT? Mandy win to make her even more dominant? I'd love to see Blair win but that seems like the longest shot.


----------



## thorwold

Satomura and Mandy Rose is something I never thought I would live to see. Watching them go at it will be some shit.


----------



## toontownman

Read something on here about Satomura finishing up soon? Hadn't seen it elsewhere but makes sense as she was only hired originally for NXT Japan to be head trainer.

Seems mad they wouldn't put her on the main roster for at least a couple of matches first. Maybe she isn't interested.


----------



## december_blue

Suddenly I'm feeling very patriotic and I'm not even American. Good lord Mandy.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mandy is god tier sexy at this point, fuck


----------



## thorwold

All the 60 year old NXT superfans must be rock hard right now.


----------



## thorwold

All I'm saying is she better pin Davenport.


----------



## Tobiyama

Davenport would seem to be in the match to take the pin.


----------



## DRose1994

Mandy looks amazing. Whoever that NXT ring announcer is — isn’t it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thorwold said:


> All the 60 year old NXT superfans must be rock hard right now.


That'd be true if this fucking Blue Chew would kick in


----------



## Mutant God

Mandy reminds me of Rumble Roses lol


----------



## toontownman

thorwold said:


> All the 60 year old NXT superfans must be rock hard right now.


More like punching themselves.. 

"Why
Won't
You 
Work 
Damnit 

Pass me my pills love.."


----------



## Jersey

SAMCRO said:


> Mandy is god tier sexy at this point, fuck


Settle down leave the meat pistol in the holster 😆🤣😂


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't see it with Mandy at all. She's just doing a lot of stalling and basic offense, if anything maybe she's a bit better there.

Her entire gimmick is just her being hot (and she is HOT AF) and there isn't much more outside of this to me, so it's basically what she's always been even before NXT.

This is just making me want a Blair/Meiko match


----------



## toontownman

When Mandy wins, further cementing her legacy to eventually return to the main roster..

...but gets beaten for the title by Roxanne Perez.

- insert offensive gif here -​


----------



## thorwold

I have seen used car salesmen who sell more convincingly than Mandy Rose. It's a good thing she has those buttcheeks to distract from everything else.


----------



## ThirdMan

As expected, Blair was there to take the pin.

And Wade is there to spew more nonsense about Mandy, being the fully-committed heel announcer he is.


----------



## thorwold

What an absolutely whack-ass finish... Like... Satomura's finish was basically completely no-sold.


----------



## Tobiyama

Mandy isn't going to the main roster just yet huh?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Figured Mandy would be winning. 

Was alright, but the other two looked better to me.


----------



## ThirdMan

Above all else, I'm glad Nikki didn't get seriously injured in that outside-the-ring superplex on SD, where she hurt her leg.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Mandy deserves credit for reinventing herself. They made the right call with her winning.


----------



## Tobiyama

The problem with Blair winning is that she would have been rejected by the Full Sail audience. Sort of like the way they treat Joe Gacy. When the Full Sail audience rejects something, it makes for a bad television experience.

Meiko. I don't know what the plans are for her. If she doesn't get a work permit in the US, she can't be the long term champion here. Maybe she wants to stay in NXT Europe as a coach? I have no idea.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Boy Wonder said:


> Mandy deserves credit for reinventing herself.


Hot blonde woman to hot brunette?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Boy Wonder said:


> Mandy deserves credit for reinventing herself. They made the right call with her winning.


I told everyone that Mandy was winning and the goal is to make her the longest woman's champion in NXT History.


----------



## toontownman

thorwold said:


> What an absolutely whack-ass finish... Like... Satomura's finish was basically completely no-sold.


Davenport has prior but I expect that was just a bit of sloppy over booking.


----------



## Stellar

Wade Barrett said it right... God Bless America!

Mandy was the obvious winner to this and the right winner...


----------



## thorwold

These two Scottish badasses look so good together. Look forward to seeing how good they can make these other two look.


----------



## toontownman

thorwold said:


> These two Scottish badasses look so good together. Look forward to seeing how good they can make these other two look.


Just wish nikki would lose the mask and the stupid name.


----------



## ThirdMan

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I told everyone that Mandy was winning and the goal is to make her the longest woman's champion in NXT History.


They can have her hold the title for five years. She'll never be among the best to hold that title, regardless of booking. Her body-of-work on this run just isn't impressive.


----------



## thorwold

toontownman said:


> Davenport has prior but I expect that was just a bit of sloppy over booking.


Oh yeah, I'm not blaming her, it was just stupid booking. She should have been out from Meiko's move, Mandy does her move to Meiko and then pins Blair. Why one person had to take both moves I don't know


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Boy Wonder said:


> Mandy deserves credit for reinventing herself. They made the right call with her winning.


I'm not sure how she reinvented herself given her original gimmick on the main roster was she was a hot blonde bombshell, and here the basis of Toxic Attraction is that she's also just really hot. It's basically the same with a different coat of paint.


----------



## thorwold

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm not sure how she reinvented herself given her original gimmick on the main roster was she was a hot blonde bombshell, and here the basis of Toxic Attraction is that she's also just really hot. It's basically the same with a different coat of paint.


To be fair to her, on the main roster she was soooooooooo awkward trying to be sexy (that entrance with the soft lighting was top tier cringe comedy). She's at least gotten far more natural at that.


----------



## Dr. Middy

thorwold said:


> To be fair to her, on the main roster she was soooooooooo awkward trying to be sexy (that entrance with the soft lighting was top tier cringe comedy). She's at least gotten far more natural at that.


I'll give her that one, since she seems to be better at leaning into that nowadays. I could tell from her entrance alone. I just don't think that much has changed other than her being able to wrestle more singles matches. She's fine, but not as somebody I'd build around like they have been.


----------



## Good Bunny

Gigi gets thicker every month 😋


----------



## thorwold

How is there no disqualification there, wtf?!


----------



## Stellar

Yeah I wouldn't say that Mandy has reinvented herself in NXT... Shes just simply polished it. The change in hair color, theme, entrance...


----------



## ThirdMan

I know some folks like to suggest that many of us discredit some female wrestlers' in-ring ability because they're primarily presented as cute and/or glamourous. But I'll openly admit that I've seen marked improvement in the ring-work of Liv Morgan and Carmella over the years. Mandy just hasn't improved much in six years, IMO, and can only be carried to a slightly-above-average match by a vastly superior worker (an even _that's_ touch-and-go, most of the time).


----------



## Stellar

Waller: For the first time in my life I am speechless...

McKenzie: Really?

The way that McKenzie replied made me chuckle a little.


----------



## Good Bunny

Dead thread


----------



## thorwold

Tyler about to show everyone why he's God. Bron seriously needs to work the match as a heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm not sure how she reinvented herself given her original gimmick on the main roster was she was a hot blonde bombshell, and here the basis of Toxic Attraction is that she's also just really hot. It's basically the same with a different coat of paint.


Well she leaned into this glam rock look, alongside getting a couple of stooges, and some strong booking..... those are all things she was never afforded on the main roster.


----------



## toontownman

Surely they can't have Bron lose right?

On the flipside Bate is likely DOA if he loses.
Only one of the two has mainevent potential on the main roster though imo.


----------



## ThirdMan

They're keeping this show nice and short. Cool with it.


----------



## toontownman

Bate desperately needs a new theme. Like the cheesy recap entrance


----------



## ThirdMan

Here comes Tyler Bate with his groooovy music to beat Bron.


----------



## Aewwe

This one could last 30 minutes, but yeah, a nice pace to the show, and really good to be able to watch live from like 9pm to 11.15/30 or so. It's mainly due to All Out, but still nice on a big UK weekend, that a lot in the UK and wider Europe can watch at a more 'normal' hour.


----------



## thorwold

Last goodbye to NXT UK


----------



## toontownman

Let's go Tyler.

Crowd pro Bate and booing Bron!


----------



## thorwold

toontownman said:


> Surely they can't have Bron lose right?
> 
> On the flipside Bate is likely DOA if he loses.
> Only one of the two has mainevent potential on the main roster though imo.


No chance is he going to win, but he'll look like a million bucks in losing, give Bron the match of his life, and be fine fucking around on NXT for the rest of his life.


----------



## SAMCRO

Fans really are souring on Bron aren't they? he's getting booed more and more every week.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wonder if there's a chance Bron loses and gets called up.


----------



## Aewwe

"Tyler two belts"


----------



## thorwold

SAMCRO said:


> Fans really are souring on Bron aren't they? he's getting booed more and more every week.


Nah, I think Tyler is just the ultimate babyface. His reactions have been fine, I think the problem have been the general weird and shitty feuds he's been having.


----------



## DRose1994

This match is a preposterous visual. Bates is so undersized and it’s only exacerbated by Bron looking as good as he does physically.


----------



## Good Bunny

I’m pretty sure Waller or Melo beat Bron. This match is just the nail in the coffin for Nxt uk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

That entrance for Bate was really cool.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Fans really are souring on Bron aren't they? he's getting booed more and more every week.


I know he's their face, but wouldn't mind heel Steiner.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> Fans really are souring on Bron aren't they? he's getting booed more and more every week.


To be fair he has almost zero character with zero character development. He is a steiner who does the steiner dog bark and is for his experience fantastic in the ring. Once they give him an actual character or storyline he can do something with fans will be back onside... or just turn him heel, then the full sail crowd will worship him. He is a bit bland and forced on everyone right now.


----------



## SAMCRO

Bron needs to get some new gear, his singlets just look so low rent, i get the homage he likes to pay to his dads singlets from the 80's, but he just doesn't look like a star in those singlets.


----------



## ThirdMan

Tyler Bate could definitely play a Hobbit on that new LotR series.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

2nd event in a row I've mainly missed from being out. Damn WWE and their sensible UK start times.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2nd event in a row I've mainly missed from being out. Damn WWE and their sensible UK start times.


Hey, it appears that you have a life. That's a win, in my book.


----------



## SAMCRO

ThirdMan said:


> They're keeping this show nice and short. Cool with it.


Lol whereas All Out is gonna be like 5 hours later with 15 matches  

Lord i dread that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Lol whereas All Out is gonna be like 5 hours later with 15 matches
> 
> Lord i dread that.


4 Pre show matches too


----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 4 Pre show matches too


Lol jesus christ.

I really wish Tony Khan would just do 2 night ppvs and split the fucking card up.


----------



## sailord

Good match so far


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 4 Pre show matches too


It should be interesting to see what the quality control is like on All Out, given that most felt Double Or Nothing sagged somewhat in the middle (and lost the crowd for a spell).


----------



## ThirdMan

sailord said:


> Good match so far


Yeah, they seem to have good chemistry, and Bate seems to be leading Bron in the match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They should just do more shows. I know some of the talent like less working a less hectic schedule though.


----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


God damn, if any ppvs need to be 2 night events its AEW's, they try and cram way too many matches into one ppv and it gets exhausting for everyone there and everyone watching at home.


----------



## ThirdMan

Very good last-minute kick-out by Bron after that Tyler Driver.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Solo was getting better reactions than Bron in NXT. I wonder if that's part of the reason they moved him.


----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Solo was getting better reactions than Bron in NXT. I wonder if that's part of the reason they moved him.


Nah i think they just wanted to add him to The Bloodline and saw he was more than ready to be called up.


----------



## ThirdMan

That was actually a really fun match. One of Bron's best, for sure. Credit to both men.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Nah i think they just wanted to add him to The Bloodline and saw he was more than ready to be called up.


Yeah, probably with the Uso's not being able to travel around.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What a fuckin main event. Bron is the dude


----------



## toontownman

Quality finish. Legit ain't kicking out of that lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Not gonna lie Bron has a fucking great Spear, very reminiscent of Goldberg's with the force he puts in them.

I just question them wanting him to use it as his finish since we already got Edge, Lashley and Roman using it on the main roster.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Going to catch up with some of the other matches before the 10 hour AEW show


----------



## Dr. Middy

Awesome match, great ending too. This was the best Breakker match I've seen, Bate is so damn good for his age too, like he's leagues above most of the guys in 2.0 probably. I wonder where he goes and what he does.


----------



## toontownman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Going to catch us with some of the other matches before the 10 hour AEW show


First match is a banger as expected. 
Mens tag is fun mayhem


----------



## WrestleFAQ

If 4'10" Tyler Bate and bland fatties Gallus are the cream of the NXT UK crop, then good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Jbardo37

Very good match that.


----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Going to catch up with some of the other matches before the 10 hour AEW show


If you've not seen Ricochet vs Hayes you're in for a treat, fucking amazing match, MOTY contender imo.


----------



## Will Teasle

Heck of a match and right guy won.


----------



## toontownman

Couple of tidbits:

Toxic attraction talking another unifying the NXT and main roster tag titles? Back to square one again? That didn't last long.

Foreshadowing a new female member (in the pink hoodie) to the dyad? Seems a bit far fetched and they probably just needed GYV to look less Gormless in the background but maybe. God I wish they had just let the GYV be as they were when they arrived. Not cheap stealing goofs or born again weirdos. They were perfect heels.ah well.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Thought that was a very solid show. The main event was fantastic. Ricochet and Hayes was also great. Trick and Hayes are a very entertaining duo.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I have to go back and watch the opener, but the show was nothing too special really outside of the main event. Best I can say is the middle three matches were solid but unspectacular.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just finished the show. The Melo/Hayes, Bron/Bate, and the Fatal Four Way Tag were all very good to great. The Women's Triple Threat was laid out well though I can if some didn't love it for the winner. And the Women's Tag Title match was, well, fine.

Overall a fun watch.


----------



## Lm2

AEW is going be a better PPV then this, people complaining it’s too long, why pay for a 3 hour ppv when raw is 3 hours. Also when is too many matches a problem.. just more reason why people to hate on it. Don’t like it don’t watch it lol


----------



## AustinRockHulk

WrestleFAQ said:


> If 4'10" Tyler Bate and bland fatties Gallus are the cream of the NXT UK crop, then good riddance to bad rubbish.


The era of the super heavyweights has been dead since the 90's.


----------



## toontownman

Wait.. just rewatched the Roddy parking lot scene.. 

Someone there doesn't belong.. 






Thinking Kemp has background.. maybe the full tag team returning. Or maybe he is just working as a road agent now.


----------



## JTB33b

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't see it with Mandy at all. She's just doing a lot of stalling and basic offense, if anything maybe she's a bit better there.
> 
> Her entire gimmick is just her being hot (and she is HOT AF) and there isn't much more outside of this to me, so it's basically what she's always been even before NXT.
> 
> This is just making me want a Blair/Meiko match


Her being hot is enough for me. It's Women's wrestling. Looks is everything.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Every match was won by the inferior talent.

Disappointing.


----------



## Piers

They keep having the women tag team champions winning via interference, it doesn't look very good.
Those two are supposed to be babyfaces and they are booked like heels.

Also what the hell do they see in Pretty Deadly?


----------



## Interceptor88

AustinRockHulk said:


> The era of the super heavyweights has been dead since the 90's.


A bit weird saying that right after Sheamus VS Gunther and Roman Reigns VS Drew McIntyre.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The womens 3 way match was really good with a fantastic solid ending, except the wrong person won. They built up Blair Davenport since 2021 to dethrone Meiko Satomura and this was the perfect and correct time to put the belts on Priestley, big mistake putting it on Mandy. Mandy should be heading back to the main roster with Toxic Attraction and get into the SD title picture. The match itself was really enjoyable, the outcome was a really poor choice. At least all 3 women in the match were deserving and aren't the shits like some of the others who have been in the main event scene in recent months.

Nikki and Doudrop were still their comedy gimmicks, so I skipped that. I saw Toxic was interfering again for no reason. Bad call. They should be called up and dethrone Aliyah/Raquel.


Breakker unifying the titles was the right choice. Bring in Rampage Brown to feud with him next would be a good idea.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Interceptor88 said:


> A bit weird saying that right after Sheamus VS Gunther and Roman Reigns VS Drew McIntyre.


Roman, Drew and Sheamus are not super heavyweights. Super heavyweights are guys that are 275 lbs or more and with the addition of being 6'6 and taller. It's like the 80's where you have super heavyweights as main eventers and mid-carders like Hulk Hogan, The Ultimate Warrior, Andre The Giant, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan, Sgt. Slaughter, The Big Boss Man, The Iron Sheik, Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake, Demolition, "The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes, The Legion Of Doom, Bam Bam Bigelow, King Kong Bundy, Earthquake, Junkyard Dog, Big John Studd.


----------

